# Putnam Raceway 9-27



## jlykins (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey all, there is a motorcycle race/trackday going on at Putnam Raceway west of Indianapolis this weekend(9-27). I will be there with four guys racing that hired me to photograph them. If anyone wants to go, I have a "press pass" for the Infield and plan on being there all day Saturday. Let me know!  Jason


----------

